
Resistance to last-resort antibiotic has now spread across globe - MarkTee
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28633-resistance-to-last-resort-antibiotic-has-now-spread-across-globe/
======
kevin_b_er
The telling quote from the entire article on how the antibacterial of last
resort is now ineffective:

"The bulk of the 12,000 tonnes of colistin fed to livestock yearly around the
world is used in China, say Liu and colleagues, which would favour the
evolution of mcr-1."

Average human weight? 80 kg. High end dose for a human per day? 5 mg/kg. Let's
make all humans fat to add to the weight. 100 kg. So half a gram per human per
day. Does this mean we used 24 billion grams per year on livestock?? ~65
million grams per day???

This means the livestock industry is using 131.5 million people days of the
antibiotic each day.

And you say the bacteria are now resistant to it? Who'd could've possibly
predicted that?

